# Paint Protection Systems



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

For the last two years I have had an Autotrail Scout, that I have polished possibly twice a year. That was a big enough job but its going to get worse as i have swapped it for a Swift Kontiki, that about a metre longer.

I have been at the Manchester show today, and a lot of the vehicles on display have been prepared by either Supagard or Paintseal Direct. The sales people make big claims about these systems, for both the outside and the inside.

I have been sceptical about these systems and how good they are, about 5 years ago Autosmart would charge the garage £30 for something the garage sold to you for £350 on your new car,

I would be interested in your comments.

Kind regards

Andrew


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

hello Andrew,

I can only comment on the exterior paint protection products. They all seem to be much the same although application varies. These products do work and also reduce the amount of bugs sticking to your vehicle. From memory we used to pay about £50.00 for just the wax/resin. You may be able to find a local car dealer that will sell you this product for little money.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I too was sceptical about these coverings but after much research decided to have Paintseal.

The initial application and finish was not too impressive but once Paintseal sent their roving Supervisor to inspect the vehicle he spent about 2 hrs reapplying where needed and polishing.

The finished article looked superb and still does nearly a year on. The finish is resistant to the well known black marks and if there are any stubborn stains from general use they can easily be removed by simply washing. 

When the vehicle is washed and dried off, the sheen on the surface is still very good. It needs no other polishing.

I am pleased with the overall article and will have it again when I replace my vehicle.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I treat these paint treatments the same as I do "fuel savers"

IF they are that good why don't the vehicle manufacturers use them from new as a means of increasing sales???

Could it be that the claims made don't quite match the actuality???


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

My van has got Paintseal stickers on it...evidently the previous owner had it applied. I can only say that it seems to stay cleaner (and subsequently be easier to get clean) than my previous motorhome.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> I treat these paint treatments the same as I do "fuel savers"
> 
> IF they are that good why don't the vehicle manufacturers use them from new as a means of increasing sales???
> 
> Could it be that the claims made don't quite match the actuality???


manufacturers don't want your vehicle to stay looking as good as the day you bought it, they want you to buy a new one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BMW Seal*

I once had a BMW done for free.

It should have cost a lot of money.

It ended up costing me a lot of money as it peeled. Bit like your skin when after severe sun burn.

Hope things have improved!

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I had a chat with two car salesmen this week regarding these things.

The first was a Vindis dealer who wanted £400 for a car to be done, but said that even the things that were specifically excluded in the small print (chocolate and wine internally, bird droppings externally I think) since Vindis are such a big company they insist everything is fixed by the product supplier. So he said, in his experience, they have had seats and interior panels replaced free, and panels resprayed etc. He made it sound just like an insurance thing rather than it will definitely protect the car. He also showed a video of it being "professionally" applied, which was a man with an aerosol spraying the seat fabric?!?!?

The second dealer used Autoglyms equivilant, and was not so bullish in making it sound so fantastic, but Autoglym make good stuff and it was £300.

A third and nearer to me garage charge £200, or I think £250 with the kit. But they all say the kit is not a requirement, you just need to wash it with anyones product from time to time.

I've read an Honest John comment before with him saying it is worth it but haggle. I can't find that specific quote, but the one below says DIY is a fraction of the cost and easy. The above salesmen were talking about varying degrees of years cover, up to lifetime within your ownership.

http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/askhj/answer/19096/paint-and-upholstery-protection

So possibly worthwhile, depending on their written warranty?

Jason


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

on our new one we had Diamond Brite applied for which they originally wanted £399 to apply , after haggling it was dropped to £150 , when i saw the quality of the work i eventually got a full refund.

what they supposedly do is do the work from the pack you buy, keep the remainder in the workshop with your name on and retreat each year from your pack for a small charge.

when my daughter who had a new car at the same time went to have her treatment touched up she went with them round to the garage where they had loads of packs all on shelves inside when she asked which was hers, they said oh we just use any pack. she had the refund too.

£399 have look on eBay how much it costs !!! rip off or what

John


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Had our mh resin coated from new. Very easy to clean and always looks good.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Your answer is there in several posts,it is only as good as the person/s,who apply it. Hope this helps.
Ted.


----------

